# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  LoveLinkU, voice-controlled robot, Tina Tian, Beijing, China

## Airicist

youtube.com/@lovelinku6096

"LoveLinkU - Enjoy the Life Style of Future" on Kickstarter

Founder and inventor - Tina Tian

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 25, 2015

----------

